# Need your opinion



## zakrook (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey guys,
Please check my drawings and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Valdemir Vicente (Mar 1, 2020)

It's very cool, Zakrook. My advice: use dark shadow in the background around the figure for to cause depth impression and from the dark area increase the shadow areas at the figure.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 31, 2020)

Valdemir Vicente said:


> It's very cool, Zakrook. My advice: use dark shadow in the background around the figure for to cause depth impression and from the dark area increase the shadow areas at the figure.


ya theres a lot of technique to make better artwork. Like this one i see the artist use scribbling sketch technique to do potrait https://vincelow.com.my


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

My thought: Too difficult to view the images turned 90 degrees. Uploading them in proper orientation would be good.


----------

